# Anesthesia code for Mastopexy



## jijikaren (Nov 1, 2011)

The provider documented a bilateral mastopexy with reduction CPT 19316 and there is no anesthesia code for this procedure in my cross coder book.
the closest code is the reduction mammaplasty code 9 19318 which has a cross code.
How do I code and bill this charge per the anesthesia code, patient is self pay.
thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 6, 2011)

The closest anesthesia code I see for this would be 00402 - reconstructive procedures on breast. I'd still use 19316 for the mastopexy.

Hope this at least helps with the coding. Sorry I can't really help you with the billing question.


----------



## jijikaren (Nov 14, 2011)

thanks


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 16, 2011)

No big....


----------



## JudyW (Nov 18, 2011)

jijikaren said:


> The provider documented a bilateral mastopexy with reduction CPT 19316 and there is no anesthesia code for this procedure in my cross coder book.
> the closest code is the reduction mammaplasty code 9 19318 which has a cross code.
> How do I code and bill this charge per the anesthesia code, patient is self pay.
> thanks in advance for your help.



Procedure code 19316 crosswalks to 00402 in the ASA anesthesia corsswalk (Anesthesia for procedure on the integumentary system on the extremities, anterior trunk and perineum; reconstructive procedures on the breast (eg.reduction or augmentation mammoplasty, muscle flaps.) Mastopexy.

Hope this helps.


----------

